# Shoreline Boat Ramp



## McKee (Jul 19, 2020)

Why isnt there a small "No Wake" area. Just dont get why people come in with a wake to get boats out, especially jet skis, some smooth brained woman nearly injured my girlfriend, cut me in line, and didnt make room for me too put my trailer in. Hate people


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Welcome to the new Gulf coast where common sense and common courtesy have become very uncommon. Googans and Yankees have made me a weekday only fisherman. Welcome to the forum too, none of the aforementioned idiots abide here. Well, not too many.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It may get a bit more crowed at Shoreline for a bit. I just heard that Orieole Beach will be closing nest week for repairs. I am grateful because it is very close to my house but the timing is not the best. Why not do it in the fall? I am guessing that it is a use it or lose it funding issue to schedule it the last week of snapper season.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry azzhole... that was me. Next time learn to not take up both lanes of the ramp and tell the old lady to keep her hands & feet in while docking.

Btw, jetskii's don't make a wake when we're running 75mph-!


(joking man, & welcome to the group!)
Jr.

.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

It's really shallow there too. Last time I was hauling out I watch a group of latinos nearly manage to get a pontoon boat sideways on the ramp. One of them was blocking the roadway with his vehicle too. Then when we left, the same asshat was blocking the road with the same car trying to help the other idiot back the trailer into one of the spots.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

McKee said:


> Why isnt there a small "No Wake" area. Just dont get why people come in with a wake to get boats out, especially jet skis, some smooth brained woman nearly injured my girlfriend, cut me in line, and didnt make room for me too put my trailer in. Hate people


To answer your question, why should there be a no wake zone there? While I agree it's a pain in the arse when the waves roll, you're going to catch them from boats running out there in the shipping channel on a bad day. Ever launched there during a Blues weekend?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I actually thought I saw a small no-wake buouy as I was approaching the ramp the last time I launched at Shoreline. I don't care for that ramp all that much, so I don't use it that often, but you guys are right about common sense and common courtesy becoming oxymorons. People tying up ramps doing unnecessary things or things that should have been done in the loading zone really gets on my nerves.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Say no to a no wake zone. It isn’t needed. I’ve launched there for 15 years and have never, ever had a problem. I don’t see the issue.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

SurfRidr said:


> ..... common sense and common courtesy....


Sort of like "all you need is love"


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

No wait - I got this:

_"It takes a village...." _


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think a lot of people back down the middle of the ramp because that’s all their backing skills will allow them to do.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

I go down the middle because I really don't want someone that doesn't know what the F they are doing close alongside my truck or my ski. It takes about 30 seconds to get my ski off the trailer and have my daughter taxi it out of the way.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> I go down the middle because I really don't want someone that doesn't know what the F they are doing close alongside my truck or my ski. It takes about 30 seconds to get my ski off the trailer and have my daughter taxi it out of the way.


I can guarantee that if it's a double ramp and there's an inch left for me to back in next to you, I'll not wait.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Have you been there? Shoreline has two parallel ramps separated by a dock in the middle. They are most definitely not wide enough for two vehicles. I have never seen anyone trying to do that there. It would be comical.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If you don’t like anybody next to you, you wouldn’t like the Navarre Beach ramp.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We really need a web cam at the boat launch. If not for just entertainment purposes.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

welldoya said:


> If you don’t like anybody next to you, you wouldn’t like the Navarre Beach ramp.


I'd never have occasion to launch there, but thanks, noted.

On a wide ramp, that would be fine by me. I didn't mean to imply I would hog a ramp _designed_ for two. But the thread topic of shoreline most def is not that way, and anyone pulling alongside on that narrow ramp would be launching a boat under a foot from another one. Most people at shoreline go right down the center, I suppose to not invite this, and also because it's not that wide and there are rocks on either side as well. 

As stated prior, I watched a group of non-english speaking latinos jam a pontoon boat sideways in the launch area and almost capsize it when they began trying to retreat the truck. 

Anyone who wants to pull their brand new sea hunt within a foot alongside that, _buona fortuna!_

I'll wait.


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Boat-Dude said:


> We really need a web cam at the boat launch. If not for just entertainment purposes.


What he said! I used to love to sit in the truck at the boat ramp when them afternoon squalls kick up and watch the madness.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> We really need a web cam at the boat launch. If not for just entertainment purposes.


Could be a money maker! There's web cams that are free viewing so the $$$ has to come from the advertisers.
Think of THIS website.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Fargo, the Navarre Beach ramp is a triple.
It’s the only triple I know of in the area but I haven’t used all the ones around here.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> Have you been there? Shoreline has two parallel ramps separated by a dock in the middle. They are most definitely not wide enough for two vehicles. I have never seen anyone trying to do that there. It would be comical.


You must be new. Shoreline is most definitely a double ramp. I launch next to people who actually know how to back down a ramp all the time. It’s plenty wide for two big boats...there should be four trailers in the water at the ramp. Only reason not to is a lack of knowledge or a lack of skill.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have backed down the ramp with another person already on one side and I have gotten some bad looks but I usually back down and launch before they get upset.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I have backed down the ramp with another person already on one side and I have gotten some bad looks but I usually back down and launch before they get upset.


Same here. I don’t care if you don’t think it’s big enough for two or not...it was built for two so I’m gonna use it.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Man I remember 15 + years ago if you didn't go two wide down each ramp, you'd get cussed out. I continue that tradition!!!


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Here's shoreline. The paved area is 23 feet wide.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an interstate, it's 12' wide, state and county roads are as narrow as 8', I like to ride on the dotted line so no one who might not know what they're doing can get too close to me.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

DLo said:


> Here's an interstate, it's 12' wide, state and county roads are as narrow as 8', I like to ride on the dotted line so *no one who might not know what they're doing can get too close to me.*
> 
> View attachment 1070515


I like to stay in the middle of the shoreline boat ramp for that exact same reason. I've never seen two people trying to launch boats on one of the shoreline ramps at the same time. When I started using that place, I did what I saw everyone else doing; waiting your turn and launching your craft quickly and efficiently. 

After seeing those people with the pontoon boat sideways and sticking up in the air, I'll continue to do so. 

The boat trailer tough guys (which are curiously found only on the internet and never at the boat ramp) can continue to wait their turn just like everyone else.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I have backed down the ramp with another person already on one side and I have gotten some bad looks but I usually back down and launch before they get upset.


My self also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Learn how to DRIVE!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Also load your boat and run your motor at home before you launch.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hook said:


> Also load your boat and run your motor at home before you launch.


I start the night before, and the day of before I pull out of the driveway.

And for goodness sake, make sure the plug(s) are in. I have a sticker on the front of the trailer by the winch that is there expressly to remind me to double check. 

Even though I have done it a hundred times, I still prefer a manual checklist.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So, basically, since you are launching a daunting 5’ wide watercraft, you are going to pull right down the middle of a double launch that is 22’ wide, because the 12 trucks waiting to launch might possibly be beginners and not know what they are doing? Yep, that makes sense.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A plug reminder sticker? Lmao.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

jspooney said:


> So, basically, since you are launching a daunting 5’ wide watercraft, you are going to pull right down the middle of a double launch that is 22’ wide, because the 12 trucks waiting to launch might possibly be beginners and not know what they are doing? Yep, that makes sense.


Yup. Exactly the same way everyone else there does it. 

12 trucks? LOL - I go out of there every weekend at 7am and the line has neither been more than three long nor the wait longer than a few minutes. 

If I go somewhere else to launch, I will watch what everyone there does and do the same thing.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just another googan at Shoreline. Im sure he parks long ways in the grass instead of pulling in straight because he saw another dumb ass do that


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Just another googan at Shoreline. Im sure he parks long ways in the grass instead of pulling in straight because he saw another dumb ass do that


Every time I launch at Shoreline boat ramp I think to myself Please Lord help me I am surrounded by Dumdass people...


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

HighCotton said:


> View attachment 1070528


It's described as a dual boat launch by the City of Gulf Breeze. 

Shoreline Park South - City of Gulf Breeze

_Dual Boat Launch with Decks and Parking_

Which is 100% consistent with how it's being used.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This guy isn’t particularly bright. Strangely similar thought process as our old friend CCC.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> Here's shoreline. The paved area is 23 feet wide.


Is that a vehicle partially submerged on the left?

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

pcolapaddler said:


> Is that a vehicle partially submerged on the left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


Or the sunken boat on the right?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If you can pull your ski down a 2 lane hwy at 65mph on a 10' wide lane and an 18 wheeler going to opposite direction on a 10' wide lane can pass without the two of you colliding....you should be competent enough to back down your little ski in a 11.5' wide lane. No matter how badly you want it to be so, and no matter what anybody else may do on that ramp, each side is a double ramp. Don't be like the other goons, launch properly and save everyone a little headache.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

You can attempt a "Triple Lindy" at Shoreline Park for all I care ... I was simply pointing out that there is a ramp installed specifically for personal watercraft. I can account for 4 wide launch back to the early 70's at Shoreline. Do whatever you feel compelled to do ... That seems to be the trend these days.


Fargo007 said:


> It's described as a dual boat launch by the City of Gulf Breeze.
> 
> Shoreline Park South - City of Gulf Breeze
> 
> ...


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

@HighCotton Understood. I checked out that "PWC" area when I first went there as I hadn't seen anyone use it. It's not usable for a few reasons, but if they dug it out the same as the other ramps it would work great for single trailered PWCs. 

@jspooney Yeah man, I go around at first to the washdown area and don't even get in line until I'm 100% set up and ready. I'm on the ramp for less than a total of sixty seconds, and my daughter taxis it out of the way while I am off to park (straight). 

I've been blocked in there by a sideways parker once. I had to detach my trailer and manually drag it around another two trucks to get it out. Someone driving by saw what was happening and helped me lug it. Cooler heads prevailed but looking back on it, I should have had that guy's brand new diesel dually and his huge trailer towed, but that would have obligated me to stay there for an unknown amount of time just to see the look on his face.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I think it would be used more as a 4 lane ramp if people wouldn't stage their boats inside the docks behind the ramps. That automatically makes the next person squeeze to the opposite side. I've seen it when there are boats staged on both sides of the ramp inside the docks as opposed to moving outside.
2 cents..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

When you are dead, you don't know that you are dead. You have no worries and are oblivious to everything, it is only difficult for the people around you. 

Apparently it's the same way when you are stupid. 

Shoreline is designed to launch 4 boats at 1 time(5 if you count the west ramp)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol @ "at the same time" fact but still funnaah

Yeah how do you convince someone that is stupid that they are stupid.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


>


I guess this is an attempt to imply I'm some old boomer "back in my day".. 

Nah, I'm just a 31yr old that can back a trailer down and isn't a dumbass. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So long partner.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe someday you'll take a joke as great as you say you back up a trailer. LOL


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

And apparently he's a failure at banning too. 

If Elmer Fudd sold his fucking shotgun and bought a boat, I swear to God.. LMFAO


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAHAaaa


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

I guess he's still workin' on it. 

When I found this forum, I wondered why it wasn't seeing the traffic I figured it would. The interface is nice, it's well organized, and there are a good selection of topics and apparently some decent local knowledge. 

But when you have a "super moderator" popping into a thread for no good reason except to expressly to insult a new member, and then banning them when he starts losing the fight he himself quite publicly picked, it kind of explains it all. 

It creates a toxic culture of internet-know-it-alls rather than one of inclusion and expansion. Being a mod is a responsibility that shouldn't be abused to insult people and then ban them when they get their ass kicked. 

I hope they get the right people in position to expand and move it forward someday.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a joke, not a dick. Don't take it so hard. 

You're gonna fit in just fine. Even if you back down the center if the ramp like a smooth brain 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Okay cool. Your next beer is on me.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAHA smooth brain.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

DLo said:


> Here's an interstate, it's 12' wide, state and county roads are as narrow as 8'.
> 
> View attachment 1070515


This is an interesting point. If I can manage to haul my trailer across 3-mile bridge without the uprights taking out the center divider poles, I think it's very fair to expect two trailers to fit on a 22-foot wide ramp.



Fargo007 said:


> [I like to ride on the dotted line so *no one who might not know what they're doing can get too close to me.] *I like to stay in the middle of the shoreline boat ramp for that exact same reason


Just so I understand it correctly ... you take up the whole ramp to protect yourself from stupid or incompetent people?


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> This is an interesting point. If I can manage to haul my trailer across 3-mile bridge without the uprights taking out the center divider poles, I think it's very fair to expect two trailers to fit on a 22-foot wide ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so I understand it correctly ... you take up the whole ramp to protect yourself from stupid or incompetent people?


No, not entirely. The primary reason I do so is because that's exactly what I see everyone else doing each time I've gone there. None are ever hugging the side, and many selfishly stage their boats after launching on the inside (ramp) area there, which blocks mumblin' bubba the internet trailer hero from even attempting to jam his fuckboat in because there's a launched boat sitting in the way blocking half the ramp.

In a case like this when a boat is tied up on one side, I absolutely do launch on the open side of the ramp, and in every single instance I'm out of there before that tied up boat moves.

But there are still plenty of stupid and incompetent people to be worried about.

After seeing the venezuelans with the pontoon boat sideways and sticking up in the air I realized just how dangerous it could be. This wasn't a boat fails video on youtube, it was happening in the ramp next to us. A second boat or trailer in that ramp alongside them would have been totaled, and anyone in the boat or water would have been hurt or killed.

Could two trailers "be expected to fit?" Did it occur years ago, possibly with much smaller boats? Of course, but as stated for multiple reasons, the ramps don't actually operate that way on a day to day basis.

So I will keep doing exactly what everyone else there does, getting into the water and out of the way quickly, efficiently and safely, using the same order & process they use.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> No, not entirely. The primary reason I do so is because that's exactly what I see everyone else doing each time I've gone there. None are ever hugging the side, and many selfishly stage their boats after launching on the inside (ramp) area there, which blocks mumblin' bubba the internet trailer hero from even attempting to jam his fuckboat in because there's a launched boat sitting in the way blocking half the ramp.
> 
> In a case like this when a boat is tied up on one side, I absolutely do launch on the open side of the ramp, and in every single instance I'm out of there before that tied up boat moves.
> 
> ...


So, you are saying that since you have seen some selfish people, you'll out-selfish them and hog a 22 wide ramp with a single jetski.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

kingfish501 said:


> So, you are saying that since you have seen some selfish people, you'll out-selfish them and hog a 22 wide ramp with a single jetski.


Your straw man is saying that, not me. Please read the thread more carefully.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> Your straw man is saying that, not me. Please read the thread more carefully.


I did...you keep trying to justify hogging a double wide ramp with a single jetski. You must be one of those who parks sideways across parking spots while shopping, too.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

kingfish501 said:


> I did...you keep trying to justify hogging a double wide ramp with a single jetski. You must be one of those who parks sideways across parking spots while shopping, too.


I'm sorry but no, you obviously didn't.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

"Just so I understand it correctly ... you take up the whole ramp to protect yourself from stupid or incompetent people?"

Lol...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

or maybe the killer shark in the top right corner?
shit, i forgot to refresh. check post #36
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm outta popcorn and beer. be back soon. carry on.
jack


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

When I pull my boat out, I leave it parked right at the top of the ramp. Sometimes for 45 minutes or more, while I wash it and flush the engine. I block the entire ramp, no one in or out until my boat is washed and flushed, trailer washed also..

Of course it’s a private boat ramp


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Boardfeet said:


> When I pull my boat out, I leave it parked right at the top of the ramp. Sometimes for 45 minutes or more, while I wash it and flush the engine. I block the entire ramp, no one in or out until my boat is washed and flushed, trailer washed also..
> 
> Of course it’s a private boat ramp


So you're block it to keep clear of all the Venezuelan idiots and bubba's too?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> View attachment 1070589


would democrats fall into this category? asking for a friend.
jack


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> When I pull my boat out, I leave it parked right at the top of the ramp. Sometimes for 45 minutes or more, while I wash it and flush the engine. I block the entire ramp, no one in or out until my boat is washed and flushed, trailer washed also..
> 
> Of course it’s a private boat ramp


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> So you're block it to keep clear of all the Venezuelan idiots and bubba's too?


The ramp is at a private marina. There are only about thirty or so boats there. I have never had to wait for the ramp. In or out.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Fargo007 said:


> I guess he's still workin' on it.
> 
> When I found this forum, I wondered why it wasn't seeing the traffic I figured it would. The interface is nice, it's well organized, and there are a good selection of topics and apparently some decent local knowledge.
> 
> ...


LMAO, Seriously? Have you even ever been to the shoreline ramp? The OP wanting it posted No Wake makes about as much sense as putting Speed-Bumps on I-10. 
You've been on this forum for 2 months, and you haven't noticed that we do not like change? 
If it isn't broke, don't fix it with something worse. 
Besides, he was just having a little fun, wasn't nothing serious, at least I didn't see it that way. 
It helps to have a sense of humor too.
BTW, is the OP any relation to you?


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hahaha! 

On the no wake issue I completely agree with you. It's impossible to even discuss it seriously. And at shoreline, jet skis don't even pull directly into the ramps. I've only seen skis going right for the dock edges or beaching until someone goes and gets the trailer wet.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> View attachment 1070589



HAHAHHAHA I laughed about that twice today, good grief that is funny.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Frickin smooth brains.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This thread is an all time low.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

jack2 said:


> i'm outta popcorn and beer. be back soon. carry on.
> jack


None of you understand that people who live in Gulf Breeze are Perfect and do not Sweat when they get hot,,just ask them, they will tell you so...And they do not give a Shtttt about anybody else. And DO NOT want you using thier precious Shorline Park boat ramp....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellow Boat said:


> None of you understand that people who live in Gulf Breeze are Perfect and do not Sweat when they get hot,,just ask them, they will tell you so...And they do not give a Shtttt about anybody else. And DO NOT want you using thier precious Shorline Park boat ramp....


Wow. It’s truly remarkable how you personally know every single person in Gulf Breeze and have been able to come to this conclusion.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Good grief ... what an overboard generalization. I'd step in & help anyone out on our "precious" ramp, just to help the flow of use.


Yellow Boat said:


> None of you understand that people who live in Gulf Breeze are Perfect and do not Sweat when they get hot,,just ask them, they will tell you so...And they do not give a Shtttt about anybody else. And DO NOT want you using thier precious Shorline Park boat ramp....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm from gulf breeze and I wish everyone would stop using shoreline. I'll say it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Smooth brain who me?  
Just go down to shoreline and paint a 6 in. Stripe down the center of the ramp.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

CurDog said:


> View attachment 1070684


Maybe wanna grammar/spell check that bro. Don't forget the guy standing in the water, trying to paint a line onto a wet concrete surface that for some reason he thinks he owns.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

And the answer is......."My last vacation to "The Islands."". Like I am supposed to know what freaking islands you just went to. Would that be Greece, Virgin, Bahamas, Hawaiian, Galapagos .......?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> Maybe wanna grammar/spell check that bro. Don't forget the guy standing in the water, trying to paint a line onto a wet concrete surface that for some reason he thinks he owns.


You insulting my 8th grade education? You get my point.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey here's a news flash - I pay $10 freaking dollars to launch and I'm gonna use it however I damn well please!!! If I pull in the middle then I'm just trying to get my monies worth.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Fargo007 said:


> Maybe wanna grammar/spell check that bro. Don't forget the guy standing in the water, trying to paint a line onto a wet concrete surface that for some reason he thinks he owns.


It was intentional Brah, Musta went over your head.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

CurDog said:


> View attachment 1070687


You've got the "smooth brain" right instead of "smooth heads." 

This is an improvement, but you're still missing some stuff. "Risk?" 

Love the "No Walk Zone" too. 

If this was the price is right, you'd have that rice-a-roni (_"The San Francisco Treat"_) in the bag for sure.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've got to hand it to you, mr. fargo. you have the propensity to agitate folks based on your own inclinations. keep it up. this thread has really gone to shit.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

but then again you have what it takes to post on this forum. thick skin.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

a good listener knows when to shut up
jack


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

jack2 said:


> 've got to hand it to you, mr. fargo. you have the propensity to agitate folks based on your own inclinations. keep it up. this thread has really gone to shit.
> jack
> ..
> but then again you have what it takes to post on this forum. thick skin.


Ain't no square, and ain't no hodad. 

I just wanna ride my machine without being "_hassled by the_ *man*. "


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG, he's learned how to Google.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

***


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Now wait a minute.....


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I can almost bet that I can launch my boat at shoreline faster then I can drive thru Gulf Breeze in the morning during the school year.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe, but be careful with those powerful boat wakes, they might get your feet wet.


----------

